# Circus mice



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

So it's school holidays over here in Australia, which means I have a lot of extra time on my hands. This time is going to be effectively used to bond with my two pet does and... teach them tricks!! Heidi already walks into my hand when I put it in the cage, and I've started to teach her how to walk a tightrope. She can already walk 10 cm!!It's so much fun... but easy too! She's so smart!! Maybe one day I can make a circus filled with mice that know a variety of tricks! If you can't tell, I can't wait to get started!! What other tricks can you think of to teach them? And have you taught your mice any tricks? I would love to see a video, or hear about it!!
Thanks
-Emfa
PS: I'll keep you posted about their progress


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello! Have you seen this youtube video? There's also a link to the poster's website. I think it's very impressive!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh yes, I remeber this video!! It was one of the inspirations of my idea :lol:


----------

